# Recently acquired 1959 Speedster



## Travis (Jan 28, 2012)

I recently picked this beauty up for $100. Seems to be all original, as best I can tell (I'm no expert, by a long shot.) Found out tonight that, according to the serial number, it was built on 05/27/1959. The Schwinn manufacturing records truly impress me. It's certainly been used, but overall in pretty good shape—the rear fender being the biggest casualty. Dents and rust on top, just behind the seat post. If I can locate a stock replacement, I may swap it out, but I'm mostly interested in keeping her original. tw. 

It has a Sturmey Archer 3-speed hub, btw. Works pretty well!

The charcoal grill isn't a sidecar, but that gives me an idea.


----------



## how (Jan 28, 2012)

Bike is too sweet. I think it is a little newer than a 59 if the hand grips are original they are newer than 59.

either way I love the painted fenders.

59 and earlier would have grips like the white one
after 59 would be like the red one.

I think it is a 61


----------



## robertc (Jan 28, 2012)

100 bucks is a sweet deal for a sweet bike. Congratulations on that deal.


----------



## Travis (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I'll have to look into the grip thing... from what I've read so far, the Speedster had the cantilever frame for only two years, 59 & 60 (but like I said, I'm a Schwinn novice & I'm new to the research). I'd be okay with the white grips, for sure! Thanks for the info!

Edit: I'm seeing now that the cantilevered Speedster held on past 1960. I see I'm not going to get much sleep tonight!


----------



## how (Jan 28, 2012)

Travis said:


> Well, I'll have to look into the grip thing... from what I've read so far, the Speedster had the cantilever frame for only two years, 59 & 60 (but like I said, I'm a Schwinn novice & I'm new to the research). I'd be okay with the white grips, for sure! Thanks for the info!
> 
> Edit: I'm seeing now that the cantilevered Speedster held on past 1960. I see I'm not going to get much sleep tonight!




I was just looking at the exact one in the 61 catalogue

Not the color,,the color is correct,,,it is hard to see from the pictures,,but 59 grips were full,,,round completely if you took the grip and stood it on a table and looked from the top it would be round..but after 59 it is kinda cut out where the word Schwinn is.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 28, 2012)

my 59 vette has the "phantom" grips and my 60 speedster has the chubby grips with the cutout.grips on yours most likely replaced.i have seen a few 59's with original chubbies though.


----------



## how (Jan 28, 2012)

island schwinn said:


> my 59 vette has the "phantom" grips and my 60 speedster has the chubby grips with the cutout.grips on yours most likely replaced.i have seen a few 59's with original chubbies though.




I dont think so,,I believe the bike is a 60 or 61


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 29, 2012)

page from the 59 date code.

05/01 ------------------ E901016 ------------------ E903216 
05/04 ------------------ E903217 ------------------ E905142 
05/05 ------------------ E905143 ------------------ E906382 
05/06 ------------------ E906383 ------------------ E908033 
05/07 ------------------ E908034 ------------------ E909134 
05/08 ------------------ E909135 ------------------ E911435 
05/11 ------------------ E911436 ------------------ E913359 
05/12 ------------------ E913360 ------------------ E915561 
05/13 ------------------ E915562 ------------------ E917762 
05/14 ------------------ E919962 ------------------ E919962 
05/15 ------------------ E919963 ------------------ E922353 
05/18 ------------------ E922354 ------------------ E924754 
05/19 ------------------ E924755 ------------------ E926472 
05/20 ------------------ E926473 ------------------ E928481 
05/21 ------------------ E928482 ------------------ E931233 
05/22 ------------------ E931234 ------------------ E933511 
05/25 ------------------ E933512 ------------------ E934887 
05/26 ------------------ E934888 ------------------ E936953 
05/27 ------------------ E936954 ------------------ E939153 
05/28 ------------------ E939154 ------------------ E939494


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jan 29, 2012)

The Speedster is definitely a 59 according to the serial #. Also the speedster in 1959 would have the black oval script grips like the 59 Hornet.





http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_09.html

The 1959 Deluxe grips were teardrop style all white with color matched teardrop.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 29, 2012)

*hello*

and u can    get the dents out of  the  back fender send it  to   the fender  doctor hell make it like new  i do my owne take  it  to  tour  body shop have  them match the  paint  get a pint  and  toucjh it  up
 chucksoldbikes
my  2 cents


----------



## Travis (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm truly impressed by the knowledge of the CABE members. I appreciate all the input you guys have given. The blue grips on the bike say "Schwinn approved." They don't bother me enough at the moment to change them, but if I have an opportunity to pick up a pair of the original back grips, I'll certainly do it.

Thanks again, guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep in mind that the serial is the _frame_ date. It was born on that date, but may not have been assembled into a complete bike until some time later.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice Speedster, and a 3 speed to boot.  The 3 speed MW bikes are some of my favorites and can be made to ride really great.  As others have noted, the grips are a later addition.  Personally I like the color-matched grips look.  Another grip option that would be much closer to a period-correct option would be blue jello chubbies.  (I put green jello chubbies on my green Speedster, sweet!)

You can likely reduce the rear fender dents pretty easily.  I use a rounded ball peen hammer and hit at the dents with glancing blows. Don't treat the dents like nails, but come at them from a bit of an angle.  

My advice on brake pads: Kool Stop Continentals.  Not cheap, but you get what you pay for.  And you can easily reduce the overall gearing on the bike by using a larger rear sprocket.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Travis (Apr 3, 2012)

*New pics*

Here are a couple of better pics of the bike... the cables were in rough shape, so I've replaced the shift cable with a NOS Sturmey Archer cable... and one brake cable, also with NOS. As of these pics, I'd been getting outbid on the 47" cable, but I've since replaced it, and they look good.

Also found (amazingly) an original set of fenders identical to the ones on the bike, except without any dents. They have just enough scratches to match the bike, and I love them. Kept the originals, too- for posterity.

I love this bike, and I've put several miles on it in the last week!


----------



## Stingman (Apr 3, 2012)

*Great find!*

Sweet score for $100 bucks! I would have picked that up to. Post some pics when you get it all detailed.


----------

